# تصميماتى لمامتى حبيبتى ماما العذراء"new"



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*هاااااااى انا جايبلكم تصميمات من ايد مبدع المنتدى..dodo jojo..هههههههههه..يارب تعجبكم*

















​ 

















































*ايه رايكم بقى..يارب تعجبكم..باااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo..من تصميماتى.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوين قوي كلهم

شكرا ليك دودو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا واد يا نايتى..ههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوووووووووين يا دودو*
*ميرسى ع الصور الحلوة*


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا نوس  نوس  14


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> شكرا يا واد يا نايتى..ههههه




*دودو مش اي كلمه تنفع هزار وتتقال
قلت كلمه قبل كده في ردك وعدتها
لكن مش كل مره 
ياريت ردك بعد كده يكون احسن من كده
انا مش عيل صغير بيلعب معاك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *دودو مش اي كلمه تنفع هزار وتتقال
> قلت كلمه قبل كده في ردك وعدتها
> لكن مش كل مره
> ياريت ردك بعد كده يكون احسن من كده
> انا مش عيل صغير بيلعب معاك​*



سورى انا مكانش قصدى حاجه:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> سورى انا مكانش قصدى حاجه:love_letter_open:




*من غير سوري يا دودو
مفيش بين الاخوات سوري
هو عتاب بسيط مش اكتر​*


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من غير سوري يا دودو
> مفيش بين الاخوات سوري
> هو عتاب بسيط مش اكتر​*



شكرا..يا جميل..وانا اتعلمت الدرس خلاص..شكرا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوين يا دودو*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أغسطس 2010)

حلوووين
يسلمو دياتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا جملات يا احلى اعضاء فى المنتديات*


----------

